# Hungarian Hockey???



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Laszlo hasn't played with TOO many dogs yet and the dog park attack set him back a bit but we took him to play with RubyRoo and he did the weirdest thing...she was soooo much quicker than him, she's dart and duck and turn and he would just lose her it was sooo cute and funny. Then toward the end he would get right up to her on the sprint and dip his shoulder and hockey check her to get her to drop the toy!!! (she never dropped it by the way she must watch hockey too!) was so strange but yet so funny and cute. I replied with "what a dick laszlo, stop it!"

Anyone eles's pup do this? he would drop his head and check her with his left shoulder.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I forgot how funny that was. That is a good way to describe it. Lazslo was talking smack with his barks as well. 

We are going to Picnic Island Dog park (South Tampa) next Saturday morning the 26th. We always crash the Weimaraner meet up since my friend has one. Join us if you have time. There is usually a V or 2 there. I need to get Ruby out swimming again.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin hated being slower, and would body slam other dogs that were faster. He would also chase after them and whine, cause he was pissed that he couldn't keep up. So funny! Now hes the fast one, and instead of body slamming, he loves to jump over other dogs.


----------

